# aktuellen Timestamp ziehen



## JavaUncle (18. Jan 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich werd noch bekloppt: Ich brauche einfach nur einen Timestamp.


```
Timestamp tstamp = new Timestamp();
System.out.println(tstamp.getTime());
```

laut Doku www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/Das_Paket_java.sql/29.html will der Constrctor, das ich ihm die Zeit übergebe. Irgendwas ist da faul - ich will doch gerade die Zeit haben, wie soll ich sie dann übergeben??  :autsch: 

Es geht darum, das ich einen Timestamp für einen MsSQL-Query brauche... 

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich an diesen Timestamp kommen kann?

Danke

JavaUncle


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jan 2008)

Timestamp tstamp = new Timestamp(new Date().getTime()); 
        System.out.println(tstamp.getTime());


----------



## tfa (18. Jan 2008)

Besser:
Timestamp tstamp = new Timestamp(System.currentTimeMillis());


----------



## JavaUncle (18. Jan 2008)

super! Danke


----------

